

Seamus Heaney dies - timclark
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23898891

======
SeanKilleen
Thanks for submitting this. A true loss for the literary world.

Below is one of his poems, "The Rain Stick", which I love and for some reason
have always thought of in terms of how we create and invent things -- music we
never would have known to listen for. Today, I plan to accept his challenge to
"listen now again" to the music in my life that I know to listen for. Thanks,
Seamus.

Edit: HN doesn't preserve line breaks, so below is a link to Pastebin instead.

[http://pastebin.com/2eyTu1Bm](http://pastebin.com/2eyTu1Bm)

------
kintamanimatt
HN isn't an obituary column for every single person that dies and has an obit
in the news. I don't know who he is, how this is relevant, or how he's
unrelated to tech, business, science, etc.

Flagging in this case just isn't enough. People upvote anything with "dies" or
"has died" in the title with little thought to whether it's relevant to HN.

